# I finally did it.



## Ax-man (May 7, 2013)

With an upcoming craft sale this weekend I wanted to have at least one bear preferable two to sell or at least a presentable one to go along with my benches and mushrooms. After numerious attempts (5) I finally was able to do a bear I was happy with. I know to some of you guys are way up on the chainsaw carving scale and this is really beginner stuff but for someone like me it is an accomplishment because doing artist type work like this just doesn't come easy to me. At least I feel I overcame a hurdle and was able to do something like this.

This chainsaw stuff is kind of frustrating and I felt like pitching the saw and just forget about it because it looks simple but really is not . It is just plain hard to transfer pictures and vids to the saw and then into the wood. My bear doesn't have the usual details and the lines are off here and there but I felt I better quit while I was ahead because I was getting down to my last good piece of wood and just didn't want ot screw it up in the end putting in details I wasn't sure how to do with the saw or felt comfortable doing. Lots of trial and error in this chainsaw carving. Even putting those marbles in the wood was a learning experience.

Here is a picture, not exactly what I envisioned when I started but I am happy and so is my wife. She is hoping it won't sell at the craft sale so she can keep it.


----------



## lumberjackchef (May 7, 2013)

Looking good my friend! don't get too discouraged, each thing I carve I learn something new. So carve as much as you can and try different things. Some people can do bears just naturally while they cant carve a bird or cat to save their life, You will find what you like and then learn to excel at it. The hardest part I had learn about subtractive sculpture, is how to visualize things in the wood and not overcut. Because you can only take material away, it is much harder to put it back!:bang:I would actually flood my mind with photos of a certain thing and then close my eyes and try to see it at different poses, at will, in my minds eye! It took practice and more practice but then i was able to turn that into shapes and then I could sketch an outline of what I wanted the pose to be on the log. Each has his own method, just sharing a little of what makes my carving flow! The more you carve the easier it will become. I also played around with making clay miniatures of what I was going to carve, except I would use a small blade and mirror the removal process like a chainsaw in a log! Some people will sketch out the negative removal (blocking out) steps on paper first. I now peel down the log and make reference lines to help me visualize the whole. Most of all have fun and wear your PPE! happy caving!

And keep one of , if not, your first bear. Then in a year or so you will be looking back to see how much your style has evolved. My 13 year old daughter still has my first bear (beary) and he sits in her room guarding over her as she sleeps. She would have been eight when I made him. Makes a very nice keepsake!


----------



## Boydt8 (May 8, 2013)

*Lookin good!*

Nice bear! Wen I first carved my first bear it was not even close to a bear... But yes trial and errror, I just keep trying n trying, now I well think my bear look nice, I have people ordering bears. I have not stock up on my bear, I got a Pow-Wow coming next month, that is one of my best sales.
Good luck, keep carvin em bear!


----------



## ultimate buzz (May 9, 2013)

*Keeper*

Ax man, If your wife is happy with it, keep it.

I wish I would have kept my first bear carving.

Carve or grind the date carved and a number 1 on the bottom and you can use this carving as a gauge on your improving carving skills . Years from now, you can pull out your first bear carving and smile and say this is how far I have come.-ken


----------



## Ax-man (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement and the compliments. You guys have pretty much got me talked into keeping the bear. My wife posted that picture on her Facebook page and everyone likes the bear. One person asked if I could make a hummingbird. No way can I do that but it would be a challenge. I'll try to make more bears in the future and see if they sell. 

Carve on :chainsawguy::hmm3grin2orange:

Oh before I forget how is river birch for carving?? Does it check bad?? I like soft Maple much better than the evergreen wood but as of now all of our maple has been turned into firewood for the camping season. I think river birch would be a good substitute for now.


----------



## Toddppm (May 11, 2013)

Looks good, take it to the show anyway but put a sold tag on it. It'll probably draw some good attention. That's a nice portable size too can be put almost anywhere.


----------



## France203 (May 24, 2013)

That is just so cute? Adorable. You made it look easy. Splendid!


----------

